# Wo kauft ihr eure Vakuumbeutel?



## allrounderab (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wo kauft ihr eure Vakuumbeutel ein? Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer eines Caso vc 10. Ich habe mich schon ein wenig eingelesen und bin auf diverse Internetseiten wie vakuumtüte oder allpax gestoßen. Würdet ihr eher zu Rollen oder Beutel tendieren und wenn ja warum? Bei den Rollen ist man flexibler was die Größe der Tüten angeht.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
allrounderab


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo kauft ihr eure Vakuumbeutel?*

Ich kaufe meine Tüten ausschließlich von der Fa. La.Va .
Bin über Jahre absolut zufrieden.#6


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo kauft ihr eure Vakuumbeutel?*

Ich kauf meine ausschließlich im Fleischergroßhandel. So was gibt es in fast allen größeren Städten. Bei Ebay  gibt es auch diverse Anbieter.


----------



## todes.timo (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo kauft ihr eure Vakuumbeutel?*

Redcon.de


----------



## GeorgeB (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo kauft ihr eure Vakuumbeutel?*

Da fehlt wohl ein o. Redcoon. Oder?


----------



## todes.timo (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo kauft ihr eure Vakuumbeutel?*

Sorry, ja genau redcoon.de


----------



## Justsu (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wo kauft ihr eure Vakuumbeutel?*

Ich kaufe die Beutel immer bei vakuumtuete.de - Wirklich gute Qualität, schneller Service und gute Preise!

Ich nehm' dann immer 40cm lange Beutel und noch ein oder zwei Rollen dazu... In die Beutel passen Filetportionen gut rein und sollte doch einmal ein ganzer Fisch in den Froster wandern, dann habe ich die Rolle.


----------

